# Angler kochen auch Schwein...



## Kotzi (7. Mai 2014)

Wieder mal ne frage an nordbeck,
wie schmeckt wollschwein?
Bisher eher negatives von gehört, aber gerade da ich diese geilen viecher öfters schon mal live erlebt habe ist die Neugier eigentlich schon da.


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ich find es großartig.
> Negatives gehört? Das wundert mich doch sehr.
> 
> Es ist super fett und hat ne geile Schwarte. Das Fleisch ist sehr saftig und wohlschmeckend. Leicht nussiger Geschmack.
> ...



Danke#6 Besser erklären geht nicht! Mein Einkauf geht beim "Sugerla" zum Bentheimer und beim Rind zum Galloway-Ochsen, Hühner , Enten , Gänse, Ziegenfleisch etc.. Das kaufen wir saisonal ein und gut ist! Mit Gemüse  wie Spargel, Kraut  Karotten oder so machen wir es genauso. Ich bin so froh, in der Lage zu sein, meine Lebensmittel  bei umliegenden z.B. Biolanderzeugern kaufen zu können und den Tieren beim wachsen zuschauen zu können. Das ist halt der Vorteil vom Landleben.


----------



## Kotzi (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Die Suppe erinnert mich direkt an meinen Japan Urlaub, nur das mit dem Rohen drübergeschlagenen Ei war nie so meins.
Hast du das zweite Ei klassisch Japanisch gemacht ( Dashi und Zucker) oder noch anders?

Mit älteren Schweinerassen habe ich auch schon öfters zu tun gehabt und auch genossen, nur halt speziell über über Wollschweine von 2 Leuten recht negatives gehört, und hatte selber halt nie probiert. 

Ponzu zu Sushi mag ich eher nicht, da bin ich relativer Purist, eine gute fertige Sushi Shoyu und ich bin glücklich. Außerdem rolle ich nicht mehr sondern klatsch mir nur noch Reis auf ein Nori - Viertel und belege es, oder halt Sashimi.
Nigiri kann ich nicht, bin ich amtlich zu doof für.

Wollte nur noch mal danke für deine ganzen Anregungen sagen, lasse mich dann doch gerne mal inspirieren  

Mach bitte weiter so deine Posts sind echt eine bereicherung für das Thema hier!


----------



## LachsW (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Bisschen früh zum Pilze sammeln in unseren Breiten, oder?
> Sieht lecker aus. Könnte ich auch drauf.
> 
> Anmerkung dazu; Versuch mal den Zander nur auf der Haut zu Braten. Ebenfalls würde ich die Haut einritzen und das Filet leicht beschweren nachdem es in die Pfanne kommt. Nur die ersten 20 Sekunden. Das verhindert das aufwellen des Fisches und du kannst ihn schöner Braten.
> Wenn du ihn nur auf der Haut brätst bekommst du ne super Kruste. Je nach Dicke würd ich die auch kurz mit der Pfanne auf der Hautseite in den Ofen schieben und nur zum arosieren kurz auf die Fleischseite wenden.



Der musste einfach schnell in den magen - pfanne bissl zu heiss, also rauf auf die seite und fertig (So hart wie der zetti erkämpft war |evil: )... Im Magen is doch eh Alles ne pampe:vik:





W-Lahn schrieb:


> Pilze wachsen eigentlich das ganze Jahr, Voraussetzung:
> 
> Warme Temperaturen & Feuchtigkeit, Pilzen sind Jahreszeiten egal
> Außerdem kann er sie doch getrocknet oder eingefroren haben..



Foto is von letzter season mit frischen! Sonst aber alle Varianten fast danz ganze Jahr im Haus  



"wie schmeckt wollschwein?"... ich weiss wies schmeckt - hätt aber noch nen 1,8 kg schälbraten mit fettrand noch im freazer...

Tipps Nordisch by nature...??? |wavey::m


----------



## LachsW (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lummerbraten / Schweinerücken/ Schellbraten/Schöllbraten...
Schäufele??? Rücken - halt Schälbraten Rippelängs ohne Knochen lateral|supergri


----------



## LachsW (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

jetzt hammers - ausge"schäl"tes kotlett.. aber mit ausreichender Fettschicht. Hatte schon an sowas wie steaks gedacht... Am stück, auf einem spiess, überm feuer gedreht - wär das ne option?|bigeyes


----------



## mathei (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

los langsam geht das hier komplett am thema vorbei. gibt es da keinen extratread. was sollen die schweine, schaum usw hier ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2014)

Damits in anderen Threads wieder Ontopic wird......


----------



## mathei (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler kochen auch Schwein...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damits in anderen Threads wieder Ontopic wird......


danke. für die sortierung einfacher. und schwein mag ich auch. sehr interessant was man von euch köchen lernen kann. auch dafür danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler kochen auch Schwein...*

Wegen dem Schweinebauch.........


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Danke#6 Besser erklären geht nicht! Mein Einkauf geht beim "Sugerla" zum Bentheimer und beim Rind zum Galloway-Ochsen, Hühner , Enten , Gänse, Ziegenfleisch etc.. Das kaufen wir saisonal ein und gut ist! Mit Gemüse  wie Spargel, Kraut  Karotten oder so machen wir es genauso. Ich bin so froh, in der Lage zu sein, meine Lebensmittel  bei umliegenden z.B. Biolanderzeugern kaufen zu können und den Tieren beim wachsen zuschauen zu können. Das ist halt der Vorteil vom Landleben.



Bin auch so ein kritischer Selektivfleischesser, der z.B. auch bevorzugt Wurst kauft, die nach heutigen Kriterien unappetitlich aussieht und ohne Nitrit auskommt.
Den Preis dafür zahle ich gerne; bei mir gibt's eben seltener Fleisch, dafür hochwertig.
Witziger Weise meckern schon meine Kurzen(4- u. 6 Jahre alt), wenn sie bei Freunden was vom Schwein aus dem Supermarkt bekommen, oder einen Becher Milch von 'ner Tetrapackmilch und es eben nach herzlich wenig schmeckt.|supergri


----------



## Kotzi (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler kochen auch Schwein...*

Da wäre es ganz super wenn du mir da mal die Rezepte zukommen lassen könntest. Das mit den Zitronen habe ich so noch nie gesehen.
Mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler kochen auch Schwein...*

Schwein?????
Steckt das drunter, drüber oder drin???

:q:q:q:q

Du willst uns hier doch nur nen hohlen Zahn machen...
:vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler kochen auch Schwein...*

oder so ;-)))))))


----------



## angler1996 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler kochen auch Schwein...*

das Schwein gab's vorher
 Gruß A.


----------

